# Become a Moderator! Service Guarantees Citizenship!



## Galahad

Hey there! Sorry for the lame Starship Troopers reference, I just couldn't resist :grin:

Galahad here, just writing to let you know that we're shaking things up a bit here at Heresy. 

We've had some major staffing changes of late (Don't worry, no drama, LOL just some of our volunteers understandably opting to focus on their real lives rather than our beloved game of toy soldiers, and a couple recent promotions), so in the coming weeks we're going to be on the lookout for bright and eager potential candidates for modhood to help fill the ranks. If you haven't been on for awhile (or even if you have) and you think you have what it takes to make a difference, now's the time to come back and make a splash!

We're going to be keeping our eyes out for active, helpful and dynamic members. Anyone putting in an extra effort around the boards is bound to get noticed. You too could be part of the thrilling fast-paced, action-packed, totally unpaid world of volunteer modship!


----------



## TheKingElessar

Huh? Why's this in new posts when I read it over an hour ago, and it hasn't changed?


----------



## Jezlad

I wanted it on the homepage so I copied it here.


----------



## jpunk

Never apologise for a Starship Troopers reference, that is, of course, unless you are rated to repair a marauder power suit?

Oh dear, it's catching. MEDIC!


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Hmm... I thought it was a reference to the Roman empire...huh...:stop: Good luck to you poor sods who get mod'd...you're gonna need it :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## TheKingElessar

Jezlad said:


> I wanted it on the homepage so I copied it here.


Ah, well that makes sense then k:

What's the term for becoming a mod? Modding up? Does the Mod Rule apply? Please tell me your Leadership isn't directly related to the number of members in the Mod? :laugh:


----------



## Deneris

I'm just wondering if Galahad is feeling alright... He seems so... happy and upbeat... in the opening post. Perhaps he's been kidnapped and forced into typing up a post? :wink:

Good luck to all the combatants... erm... potential Mods...


----------



## morfangdakka

Deneris said:


> I'm just wondering if Galahad is feeling alright... He seems so... happy and upbeat... in the opening post. Perhaps he's been kidnapped and forced into typing up a post? :wink:
> 
> Good luck to all the combatants... erm... potential Mods...


I was thinking the same thing that Galahad is just a little too happy. I think all the gas fumes may be getting to him. Either that or he is just giddy with joy over all the new moderators he will get to torture in unthinkable ways. Anyway good luck to everyone that gets picked. 

Good thing real life got uncrazy for me so I can be way more active on around here doing what it is I do.


----------



## Blue Liger

One thing that would be cool to see come out of this would a Mod for each army list section I know there are Mod's/Admin that do everywhere and then there was Katie who always had the main job of surfing the Army Lists (which there are so many new each day and ones added to each day) to remove any wrong area threads. You may have probably already considered this just thought I'd put it out there in case it hadn't been said.


----------



## Revelations

Would I get to shoot people?


----------



## officer kerky

so to become a special person you have to go that extra step.

that seems easy enough to do. and be active.
ha i am active alot and post alot. but weather i make the cut or not meh. good luck every one.


----------



## Zondarian

I would try, but I lack the neccasary helpfulness to become a mod. Good luck to everyone who tries out.


----------



## Concrete Hero

And I thought I was just seeing crazy colours change around on peoples names :crazy:

Well I'm interested, guess I'll go Nuke the forums then


----------



## magician847

I'd like to voulenteer, despite being on the boards every day, i will be on the boards more... *tries to calculate how he can put 28 hours in a day* erm... I'm NOT giving up now! *walks off with calculator in hand, scratching head*

M


----------



## Viscount Vash

Deneris said:


> I'm just wondering if Galahad is feeling alright... He seems so... happy and upbeat... in the opening post. Perhaps he's been kidnapped and forced into typing up a post? :wink:
> 
> Good luck to all the combatants... erm... potential Mods...


I have been spiking his Tea in the Staff room.



Revelations said:


> Would I get to shoot people?


Er, no. Only Admins get to do that and unless you have a particular skill set that Jez is after getting a red username is unlikely.



officer kerky said:


> so to become a special person you have to go that extra step.
> 
> that seems easy enough to do. and be active.
> ha i am active alot and post alot. but weather i make the cut or not meh. good luck every one.


Step is an understatement lol, think more in terms of marathon.:grin:


Good luck to all.


----------



## Gobbo

OOh mod drive, I know this is a bit off topic, but starship trooper 2 was terrible, has anyone seen the third one? Whats that like?


----------



## Jezlad

Third was watchable.

It had a slightly higher budget than the second and kept me mildly amused. Worth a look if you're a fan of the first.


----------



## Zondarian

What are the duties of a mod then?


----------



## cafel

I'd make a run for it, but I'm afraid I'd go mad with power and have to be put down. Better to stay in the shadows and spread leftist propaganda.


----------



## Imperious

So what _is_ the difference between a citizen and a civilian? :biggrin:


----------



## magician847

I would like to, I mean, I am on every day, but I'm just not helpfull enough I guess... will work on that now!

M


----------



## White Knight

I would like to become a Mod. I am on the boards everyday and I am on very frequently during the day with a few short breaks and I am willing to help anybody with their problems.


----------



## Vaz

morfangdakka said:


> I was thinking the same thing that Galahad is just a little too happy. I think all the gas fumes may be getting to him. Either that or he is just giddy with joy over all the new moderators he will get to torture in unthinkable ways. Anyway good luck to everyone that gets picked.
> 
> Good thing real life got uncrazy for me so I can be way more active on around here doing what it is I do.


Adrenaline Rush has finally hit him from some fogie sticking him up. =)

Good luck to all you who get it


----------



## Vanchet

"We need Modizens, We need you-Service Garentees Modizenship, Would you like to know more?" *Lincoln pose*
Lol sorry
Being a Mod is not a bad thought I'd like thidea of Vanchet as a Mod


----------



## LordWaffles

I should become a mod. It'd stop me from getting warnings all the damn time. 

Besides, I already hand cull almost every chaos list that floats bye.


----------



## TheKingElessar

LordWaffles said:


> I should become a mod. It'd stop me from getting warnings all the damn time.
> 
> Besides, I already hand cull almost every chaos list that floats bye.


I'd love to see this! :laugh:

Lord Waffles would be the Paul Weller of Mods!

...I should stop making such awful jokes, before I get banned for them...:wink:


----------



## Galahad

Just so everyone knows, we're not talking about a full-on mod drive, it's just we've had some openings so if we see particularly outstanding members, doing particularly outstanding things, then they might get the nod. However, if a few weeks pass and nobody stands out, then there may not be any new mods.

So if you are interested in doing your part for Heresy, then the best way to show it is by making a splash. Polite, Productive and Proliffic. Help people, throw some ideas into the feedback section, set a good example, post a lot of good stuff, *start some interesting discussions*


----------



## LordWaffles

Galahad said:


> Polite, Productive and Proliffic. Help people, throw some ideas into the feedback section, set a good example, post a lot of good stuff, *start some interesting discussions*, cure cancer, solve world hunger, put all of the HIVS and AIDS into one single bucket, stop aquaman from starring in any movie, bankrupt the writer of twilight, destroy the prolitariot, make sure Bush doesn't run for any office ever again, get me nachos, provide the wenches, lower GWs prices...


I feel you left out some very vital things.



Galahad said:


> Polite


Well now me and Stella are both exempt. Damnation.

And I'd be the best modfather ever.


----------



## Revelations

Viscount Vash said:


> Er, no. Only Admins get to do that and unless you have a particular skill set that Jez is after getting a red username is unlikely.


I have many skills. Whether I'm advertising them, want to do the extra work or am willing to perform them on Jez are other matters.


----------



## LordWaffles

Revelations said:


> I have many skills. Whether I'm advertising them, want to do the extra work or am willing to perform them on Jez are other matters.


I have a particular set of skills, skills that make people like me, moderators for people like you.


----------



## Vanchet

I have..................Wait I lost it, Throne Damn it!!


----------



## TheKingElessar

LordWaffles said:


> I have a particular set of skills, skills that make people like me, moderators for people like you.


Guns don't skill people....no, wait...that's not it.

Thanks for the clarification Galahad 

Although, some of us are too modest to have ever _thought_ of asking to become a Mod 

Interesting discussions, here I come...now all I need is an idea...:scratchhead:

Your friendly neighbourhood :king:


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Bah! Damn the thought prevoking posts! Give the masses what they want! Carnage, bloodshed, FLAMES! And then let them fiddle as the world burns! MUWHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Barring that I wouldn't mind seeing more terrain/hobby posts :wink:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## TheKingElessar

Shogun_Nate said:


> Barring that I wouldn't mind seeing more terrain/hobby posts :wink:


Ummm...Nate, aren't 'hobby posts' pretty much _everything_ outside of the Off-Topic forum...?

What I want to see is more Rep given for good army list advice, and fewer lists to go unposted on as a result. In fact, that's what I'm going to go do now, lead by example, that's what I occasionally say!! :so_happy:

:king:

PS - Really loving the King smiley as a signature


----------



## Deneris

Shogun_Nate said:


> Bah! Damn the thought prevoking posts! Give the masses what they want! Carnage, bloodshed, FLAMES! And then let them fiddle as the world burns! MUWHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Barring that I wouldn't mind seeing more terrain/hobby posts :wink:
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


Hrmmm... violence AND terrain/table-building? I think I can swing that...

"Hey Nate... C'mere... I have a shiny suit of samurai armor to show you..."
*Unsuspecting Nate ambles over trailing drool and Ork bitz*
"Where's da sa..." WHAM!! 
*Nate keels over after Deneris clubs him with a GW limited-edition ammo case. Deneris then flops the drooling git flat on a table, and props a sign beside him...*

'Come Play an Exciting Game Set in the Dark Future Set on a HUGE Space Hulk! Explore it's Dark Secrets and Mysteries!'

*Deneris then books the next flight out of town before Nate awakes*

:wink:


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Dirty pool Deneris....dirty pool..... You better not let me catch you...ever... <_<

@Elessar-Twas a joke bud ! I was making a counterpoint my mayhem and carnage comment by putting in a rather innane comment on posting heh heh heh.


----------



## Imperial Guardsmen

*pic me plz!*

what is this job? i would like to do it plz!:goodpost::drinks: or i will:russianroulette:


----------



## Azwraith

the above person is a moderator extremist!


----------



## Vaz

Imperial Guardsmen said:


> what is this job? i would like to do it plz!:goodpost::drinks: or i will:russianroulette:


You get my vote. We always need someone without rationality issues at the helm.


----------



## Franko1111

off topic but I think that people should be given more rep for showing there armys on the forum as it takes there time and there is always some threads that go unnoted for there brilliances (hmmm....that don't look like its spelt right:rtfm


----------



## TheKingElessar

Brilliances isn't a word, that's why! 

If you link your army, I'll check it out right away - if I see an army that's innovative, excellently constructed, magnificently fluffy, or just looks really really fun to play, I'll always try to give it the Rep it deserves. You have to remember though, that posting a list isn't a big deal for most people, it's posts on other people's lists that usually deserve it more - it takes more effort to help others than to put up an army list for praise/help. Those who take advice well always get Repped by me though, so let's see your list.


----------



## Concrete Hero

Franko1111 said:


> off topic but I think that people should be given more rep for showing there armys on the forum as it takes there time and there is always some threads that go unnoted for there brilliances (hmmm....that don't look like its spelt right:rtfm


Like the Glamorous TKE, I'm really trying to be as active as possible in the Army list tection, I'll Rep exceptional or just plain interesting Lists and have been dishing it out to those leaving good advice around the area

No Thread Goes Unposted don't you know


----------



## Crimzzen

IF it's not too late, I would be very interested.


Edit: In fact, you should nominate me and Waffles  THAT would be interesting for sure!!!!


----------



## Thanatos

Viscount Vash said:


> Step is an understatement lol, think more in terms of marathon.:grin:


Is that all it will take?? I reckon i could run.... well maybe walk a marathon

ur on, im gonna start 50 postsing per day (maybe not that many)

good luck everone else!


----------



## Azwraith

its not quantity its quality!


----------



## Underground Heretic

I would like to volunteer for any service needed. I'm mainly a tactics guy, some painting and list building, but if you need help, just PM me and I'll do my best to help when I can.


----------



## Galahad

Remember what I said earlier, guys...we're not asking for people to run into this thread and shout "Me, me, pick me!" We're doing things differently this time.

Specifically, we're going to be looking everywhere *else* in the forum, looking for good quality posts, active members, people setting a good example, starting good conversations/protuctive threads, etc.

We're looking at what you do, not what you say. Anyone can say "I want to be a mod!" but if that's the only way you can get our attention, then you're probably not up to the task.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Galahad said:


> Specifically, we're going to be looking everywhere *else* in the forum, looking for good quality posts, active members, people setting a good example, starting good conversations/protuctive threads, etc.


Hmm... So to be in the running:

Good Quality Posts - damn... 
Active - double damn... :no:
Setting a good example - /facepalm... Does setting them on fire count? :cray:
Starting Good Conversations/Productive Threads-This is just a slight against me for taking a few months off isn't it? I'm sorry I wasn't here to beat Deneris back into his cage. I left y'all the bat though...yeesh...:taunt:

Sorry..I couldn't resist :laugh:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## bloodied sword

thats heresy how can they focus on their lives rather than warhammer lol


----------



## Go Death Company!

Ohhhhh sounds interesting i always wanted to post in red! Now I need an interesting post.
A few minutes later....
"Damn this is harder than I thought!!!!!!!":ireful2::angry:


----------



## LordWaffles

Good Quality Posts - Each and every one
Active - Every single day?
Setting a good example - Always.
Starting Good Conversations/Productive Threads- Sometimes I end bad conversations, but I'm always productive.


----------



## Zondarian

Lord Waffles, a member who isn't without ego. It has already been made clear that just posting here won't get you the modship, so why waste bother?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Wait, I thought bother was to be wasted, I mean cmon, it's not even an actual object, it just exists, so why not waste it. Kind of like, um, flamer fluid! BURN!

uh, oo, this is awkward *backs away*


----------



## Zondarian

That was bad typing by me. I apologize.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Haha its fine Zond, I'm just taking the piss. :alcoholic:


----------



## LordWaffles

Zondarian said:


> Lord Waffles, a member who isn't without ego. It has already been made clear that just posting here won't get you the modship, so why waste bother?


Because honestly I thought it'd be amusing to list our qualifications regardles. I couldn't give a care less if our Adminship himself read the post or not.

Just adding something more to be viewed and discussed, besides it'd be fun hearing what everyone else had to say about their own qualifications, rather than blindly posting in a mad dash to impress people who are only half looking for help.


----------



## Deneris

I STILL like the idea of wannabe-Moderator gladiator combat...

"In this corner, in the purple combat thong, body hair and katana... Shogun-Nate!"
"And in this corner, wearing nothing but a smile and a witchblade... TheKingElessar!"
"Now, I want a clean fight, and no slicing below the belt!"

...I think we could even sell tickets...:wink:


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Deneris said:


> I STILL like the idea of wannabe-Moderator gladiator combat...
> 
> "In this corner, in the purple combat thong, body hair and katana... Shogun-Nate!"
> "And in this corner, wearing nothing but a smile and a witchblade... TheKingElessar!"
> "Now, I want a clean fight, and no slicing below the belt!"
> 
> ...I think we could even sell tickets...:wink:


/facepalm...

It's called a *kusazuri*...not a combat thong... :ireful2:

**mutters about silly heretics**


----------



## Mortalis

I just started to become active around the Heresy Forums again, and might not be as good a choice as some of these other but figured I give it a shot. I'm deployed at the moment and have extra time and check the boreds thought out the day and night. Just putting my two cents in the pot. Best of luck to who ever gets the job, enjoy it.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Ugg...seems my attempt at tongue in cheek humor has backfired on me. I didn't intend for it to turn into this lol. I'm sorry Gal..honestly :biggrin:! 

People..read what Gal has said (and keeps saying)... Posting here won't in any form or fashion help you get a mod position. It's through quality posts that you'll get it heh heh heh.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate - who's off to smack his head into a large block of wood as an act of pennence.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat

I demandz tu be moderador...I makes gud posts....I helps the sillies to c they're siliness....and stuff....
and makes the gud paintink adv...adiv...advis....sugeschuns....

makes me moderator, and I can roolz the wurl....I meen helpz peeples....










(I demanz it???)


----------



## Viscount Vash

Exitus Acta Probat said:


> I demandz tu be moderador...I makes gud posts....I helps the sillies to c they're siliness....and stuff....
> and makes the gud paintink adv...adiv...advis....sugeschuns....
> 
> makes me moderator, and I can roolz the wurl....I meen helpz peeples....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I demanz it???)


LMAO.

It was this bit that got me. _'and I can roolz the wurl....I meen helpz peeples....'_

Well needed chuckle after work = +Rep. :laugh:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

How about, Exitus and I can both become Moderators...and togther, we can rule the Galaxy as Father...and...adopted son *clenches fist*:threaten: What do you say Exitus, join me...and we shall conquer the galaxy:laugh:!!!

anyway,on a more serious note, I'll pass on possibly becoming a candidate moderator or whatever. I'd rather first become a supporter like do some monthly articles eventually, like paint guides for Eldar and what not. Write some fluff soon, but it'd probably be too hectic being a mod. 

~Beltiac abides....


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat

Um,
whozze da 'doptid une?


----------



## Shogun_Nate

An ork and an eldar ruling as father and son.....riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight:no:. Hell wouldn't only freeze over, it'd take up square-dancing first....:biggrin:


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat

Wot,
da brain boyz made us boff for takin out dem 'botic dudes wot keep comin bak an stuf...




(okay, so maybe a little bit of freezing....like papa nurgles garden and such)


----------



## Azwraith

nate worry nought. we shall unite and destroy these aliens.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

Exitus Acta Probat said:


> Um,
> whozze da 'doptid une?


ME!!! Come here son, give me a hug....




Shogun_Nate said:


> An ork and an eldar ruling as father and son.....riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight:no:. Hell wouldn't only freeze over, it'd take up square-dancing first....:biggrin:


I hate square dancing.....





Azwraith said:


> nate worry nought. we shall unite and destroy these aliens.


What did I do? I's just stading here:mad....


anyway, we might not want to highjack this thread too much, someone will get pissed....


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Well, I'm sure there are people better qualified (plus jez has said that anyone who goes on live chat doesn't have much of a chance.) So i gues i'm out. But i'll continue to contribute


----------



## The Son of Horus

Da Red Paintjob Grot said:


> (plus jez has said that anyone who goes on live chat doesn't have much of a chance.)


That makes me wonder how I ever got my position...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

The Son of Horus said:


> That makes me wonder how I ever got my position...


*HOPE!!!!!!*


----------



## Shogun_Nate

The Son of Horus said:


> That makes me wonder how I ever got my position...


I'm sure it had nothing to do with the bribes, threats, and occasional acts of violence towards Jez's car...

Sometimes you have to give the crazy ones what they want..or they just get crazier..:scare:


:biggrin:


----------



## Zondarian

Then that leads us to the question, if crazies get the modship to shut them up, why have you not got it?

Ok that was too easy.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Because my good man, I am NOT crazy...sadly I'm insane :so_happy:


----------



## Deneris

Tsk tsk... INANE, Nate, NOT "INSANE"; See how much difference one little letter makes? Now you folks stop pestering poor Mr. Nate- He gets cranky when he forgets his meds and starts thinking he's young and relevant again... And whatever you do, do NOT mention "Wargear Cards"- we lost several orderlies LAST time they were brought up... :wink:


----------



## Shogun_Nate

You, sir, are a cad...a truthful cad... But a cad none the less :biggrin:


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Heh heh. Watching Shogun is always funny.


----------



## Mabrothrax

Who would _want_ to be a mod? You fools! Run away!

(although Shogun Nate appears unhinged enough to be qualified for the position)


----------



## Deneris

Aye... He DOES seem unhinged enough. Perhaps I should rejoice in his attempts at Mod-ship, for I STILL have those photos from SO many years ago when he was young and idealialistic... AKA blackmail.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Eh...no no no folks! You have it all wrong. In no way do I want to be a mod. I don't have the time to properly do the job that Heresy deserves. However, that does NOT stop me from random acts of insanity here and there to lighten the mood. Well, that and being INANE :laugh:! As for blackmail, bring it on ya tricksy tzeentchian hippy! I've got far worse pics of me that I occasionally use to blackmail myself into doing things so your laughable attemps are nothing!:ireful2: 

See what happens when you get old, folks? You get bitter and jealous. That's why you should enjoy your youth as I do...by poking Deneris with a stick... We should all join together and poke Deneris with a stick. Barring that, let's beat him with a tree limb! :victory:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate the Unhinged


----------



## Concrete Hero

Shogun_Nate said:


> Eh...no no no folks! You have it all wrong. In no way do I want to be a mod. I don't have the time to properly do the job that Heresy deserves. However, that does NOT stop me from random acts of insanity here and there to lighten the mood. Well, that and being INANE :laugh:! As for blackmail, bring it on ya tricksy tzeentchian hippy! I've got far worse pics of me that I occasionally use to blackmail myself into doing things so your laughable attemps are nothing!:ireful2:
> 
> See what happens when you get old, folks? You get bitter and jealous. That's why you should enjoy your youth as I do...by poking Deneris with a stick... We should all join together and poke Deneris with a stick. Barring that, let's beat him with a tree limb! :victory:
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate the Unhinged


You sure are taking a bit of a beating in this thread dude, perhaps you shouldn't have surfaced at all 

INANE? I thought you were incontinent? At least that's what I've been told...


----------



## Deneris

So those "Vote for Shogun-Nate or Die" buttons were just... what... a joke? So I suppose that campaign rally and all-you-can-purge buffet are also called off? Damn... you PROMISED us a Daemonette in every bed and a Land Raider in every driveway... Now I'm all disillusioned and stuff... I wonder if TheKingElessar is having a fund-raising brunch? :wink:


----------



## Zondarian

No he has his little gang of response to every thread crew. Respond to every thread even if the response is pointless. Nate would make a brilliant mod, just crazy enough to give us a few amusing post edits here and there, and you would always get the sense he could be doing his job so much better. We should all be nice to him though, he old and, bless him, without this site he would get lonely.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

A pox on all of ye foul, heathen mouth breathers!!:ireful2:

Wait..who told you I was incontinent? :shok: Damnation Deneris! You said you wouldn't tell them that!

You people keep me in stitches lol!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate-Heresy's own personal whipping boy :biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar

Deneris said:


> So those "Vote for Shogun-Nate or Die" buttons were just... what... a joke? So I suppose that campaign rally and all-you-can-purge buffet are also called off? Damn... you PROMISED us a Daemonette in every bed and a Land Raider in every driveway... Now I'm all disillusioned and stuff... I wonder if TheKingElessar is having a fund-raising brunch? :wink:


:laugh:I think this is the funniest post I've ever read on Heresy! :laugh: And I read my own, occasionally! :wink::laugh:



Zondarian said:


> No he has his little gang of response to every thread crew. Respond to every thread even if the response is pointless.


...This wasn't. :no:
Maybe I just take trying to help people more seriously than you do. I was under the impression that most people shared my view that advice was better than silence, and therefore never pointless...

Guess I'll go home and cry...:cray:

Oh, I'm over it.

Deneris - you are a legend. The brunch is Saturday, at 2PM GMT BYOBS! (Bring your own bottle squig!)

Right, back to that thing with helping people and stuff I do...*Unsubscribes from thread...*


----------



## NecronLover

Shogun_Nate...you rock.

But it's about time that someone who plays necrons becomes a mod (does it look like I care if there already is one?:threaten:...:biggrin. That is why I, NecronLover, hereby declares that people should watch for me in the forums...BY THE LIGHT OF THE MOON. *poofs off to another thread*


----------



## Shogun_Nate

TheKingElessar said:


> :
> Deneris - you are a legend(ary pain in the arse). The brunch is Saturday, at 2PM GMT BYOBS! (Bring your own bottle squig!)



Gads man! Don't fluff his ego! I've known him long enough to know that you're just opening Pandora's box if you do!


----------



## Deneris

NecronLover said:


> Shogun_Nate...you rock(-headed goit).


Two can play at that game, Mr. Edit-after-the-fact.:wink:

And TKE- Don't mind Shogun-Nate. He's just jealous you didn't invite him and his well-known paunch to your brunch. Speaking of which... I'll bring newly-hatched rippers painted in your campaign colors to hand out as party favors- What could go wrong? :victory:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

Deneris said:


> And TKE- Don't mind Shogun-Nate. He's just jealous you didn't invite him and his well-known paunch to your brunch. Speaking of which... I'll bring newly-hatched rippers painted in your campaign colors to hand out as party favors- What could go wrong? :victory:



Absolutely nothing at all....what harm could newly hatched Rippers do:laugh:?


----------



## Sniper

hmmm that picture reminds me strangely of jack russels :crazy:

Sniper (still floating from thread to thread trying to find his sanity :grin: )


----------



## Lupercal101

yeah well if become Moderator then I gurantee that I will reduce canteen prices and hand out free Deamon Adoptable clicks.........don't say i have no reason to be here, even though it's true!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zondarian

In a bad turn of events I think Ellisar has taken me seriously. Thats a rookie mistake, you never take me seriously.


----------



## Galahad

I think everyone's got the message by now.
The point's to go out and get our attention with your actions and posts, not to chatter for ten pages, guys. Come on, get out there


----------

